# History in the making...



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, come November the American public is going to elect either our first black president... or our first female vice president.

Frankly, I'm impressed with McCain's pick. Sure, people are going to say that he only picked her because she's female. If that were the case, there are several more experienced women who would have been in the running. Personally, I want to believe that he truly chose her because of her views. And, if she happens to bring in the "female vote" (AKA the idiots who will vote for ANY woman, simply because she's a woman), that's just icing on the cake!


----------



## C-Dog (Aug 29, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Well, come November the American public is going to elect either our first black president... or our first female vice president.
> Frankly, I'm impressed with McCain's pick. Sure, people are going to say that he only picked her because she's female. If that were the case, there are several more experienced women who would have been in the running. Personally, I want to believe that he truly chose her because of her views. And, if she happens to bring in the "female vote" (AKA the idiots who will vote for ANY woman, simply because she's a woman), that's just icing on the cake!



Agree somewhat. It will be nice, however, I speculate she was picked to promote drilling in ANWR. They way I look at it.

If you are going to vote for someone old, vote for Nader (he is older than McCain) and will bring about real change (or fail trying and then we will have no change)


----------



## udpolo15 (Aug 29, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Well, come November the American public is going to elect either our first black president... or our first female vice president.
> Frankly, I'm impressed with McCain's pick. Sure, people are going to say that he only picked her because she's female. If that were the case, there are several more experienced women who would have been in the running. Personally, I want to believe that he truly chose her because of her views. And, if she happens to bring in the "female vote" (AKA the idiots who will vote for ANY woman, simply because she's a woman), that's just icing on the cake!



The fact that it's a female had to play a big part, as he is actively courting the Hillary vote.

One thing I don't understand is when they were talking about Lieberman as a potential VP. They said McCain would alienate a lot of hardline conservatives by picking Lieberman, but what are they going to do, vote for Obama? I be a lot more focused on the liberal votes that Lieberman could have brought in rather then how many grumpy old men I pissed offed.

Of course that's why I am not a politician


----------



## udpolo15 (Aug 29, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> Agree somewhat. It will be nice, however, I speculate she was picked to promote drilling in ANWR. They way I look at it.
> If you are going to vote for someone old, vote for Nader (he is older than McCain) and will bring about real change (or fail trying and then we will have no change)



I think McCain is against drilling in Alaska.


----------



## Freon (Aug 29, 2008)

I had her as one of my three picks in the office pool. (We put on a pool for everything! ) I think she compliments McCain well, and will make the hard-line party members happy.

Freon


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 29, 2008)

udpolo15 said:


> The fact that it's a female had to play a big part, as he is actively courting the Hillary vote.


Of course it did! But there are other women that he could have chosen who are more "traditional" politicians.



udpolo15 said:


> I think McCain is against drilling in Alaska.


Yes, but a lot of Americans are for it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2008)

udpolo15 said:


> The fact that it's a female had to play a big part, as he is actively courting the Hillary vote.


But how many of those hillary followers value pro-choice more than just being female, I would venture quite a few. That Alaska lady is hard core anti-abortion, pro-life.


----------



## cement (Aug 29, 2008)

I think it's a bold choice, and will help the campaign.

as opposed to slow joe...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2008)

I honestly cant see where it will help (except for the disgruntled Hillary people) I think most people have never heard of her, how often is Alaska in the news?

I dont think they have ever even mentioned her on the eb.com official show, Deadliest Catch?


----------



## cement (Aug 29, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> I dont think they have ever even mentioned her on the eb.com official show, Deadliest Catch?





> She began her professional career as a television sports reporter, but after she married she helped run her husband’s family’s commercial fishing business. Other professional endeavors included the ownership of a snow machine, watercraft and all-terrain-vehicle business.


she has my vote.


----------



## benbo (Aug 29, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> I honestly cant see where it will help (except for the disgruntled Hillary people) I think most people have never heard of her, how often is Alaska in the news?
> I dont think they have ever even mentioned her on the eb.com official show, Deadliest Catch?


I heard of her. She was mentioned along with Bobby Jindal as a new exciting governor.

I think people vote for the president, not so much the VP. As long as she doesn't totally blow her debate. They say Biden is a tough debater. Although he puts his foot in his mouth a lot. I remember when he said he wanted to punch Clinton in the nose over Monica, and that Barack was "clean and articulate." Or some weird thing like that.

I also don't think she will draw many Hillary supporters. Most of them would probably like McCain better than her.

But she does do a couple things -

1. She takes all the conversation off Obama's speech last night. All people are blabbing about is the Palin choice.

2. People like governors. They can say she will be in charge of some sort of task force on energy because she is an executive and from an oil state.

3. She makes conservative very happy. She doesn't screw anything up. I think if McCain is going to get independents he will get them on his own. He is much more likely to lose his base with a VP picks.


----------



## Katiebug (Aug 29, 2008)

Freon said:


> I had her as one of my three picks in the office pool. (We put on a pool for everything! ) I think she compliments McCain well, and will make the hard-line party members happy.
> Freon


Yup, she's been on my radar since early this year (before her baby was born). There was speculation as early as March that she was a potential VP pick, albeit a bit of a long shot.

Having looked into her politics and personal life, I like what I see. She complements McCain and doesn't have any more potential liabilities than Obama. She may appeal more to middle class, moderate working families.

My brother has several friends at his unit who are from Alaska - they universally love Palin as governor. He bet on her as VP pick about a month ago, and now I owe him $5 because I was convinced it'd be Lieberman (who is one of my Senators).


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 29, 2008)

udpolo15 said:


> I think McCain is against drilling in Alaska.


drilling.... female veep from Alaska.... there's got to be a joke in there.....


----------



## cement (Aug 29, 2008)

benbo said:


> I heard of her. She was mentioned along with Bobby Jindal as a new exciting governor.I think people vote for the president, not so much the VP. As long as she doesn't totally blow her debate. They say Biden is a tough debater. Although he puts his foot in his mouth a lot. I remember when he said he wanted to punch Clinton in the nose over Monica, and that Barack was "clean and articulate." Or some weird thing like that.
> 
> I also don't think she will draw many Hillary supporters. Most of them would probably like McCain better than her.
> 
> ...


you forgot to mention that she's hawt.


----------



## Katiebug (Aug 29, 2008)

cement said:


> you forgot to mention that she's hawt.


Actually, her hubby is quite easy on the eyes.


----------



## C-Dog (Aug 29, 2008)

So now that I have actually read some about her, not a bad choice for McCain. Going after the discruntled Hillary vote is a good move and will probably work. No matter what, there will be change in our gov't leadership 

Though I still think if you want an old person in office, you should vote for Nader (I will not this year)


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 29, 2008)

cement said:


> you forgot to mention that she's hawt.


A definate MILF. :signs051:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2008)

> I dont think they have ever even mentioned her on the eb.com official show, Deadliest Catch?


Ha! Maybe she's the reason those boats have such tight quotas.

I never heard of this woman before but I'm not a big polotical buff. What's she all about?


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 29, 2008)

The tagline is: "Coldest State, Hottest Governor!"


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 29, 2008)

She is a hottie :wub: - reminds me of a certain hottie who totally made Sam Kinison's Wild Thing video watchable; Jessica Hahn:

Governor................. Wild Thing

..........

........


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ I'm sold.


----------



## cement (Aug 29, 2008)

is this one real?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^can't be real, the skin on the head doesn't match that of the body...if it is real it doesn't do her any favors.


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 29, 2008)

Am I the only one that thought it looked like McCain was checking out her chest while she was talking today on what they broadcast on CNN???


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^ I didn't notice. I was too busy looking at her chest. I never looked at him once.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 29, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> how often is Alaska in the news?


A lot...but mostly it's talking about corrupt politicians.

*cough*Ted Stevens*cough*


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ AS Miss Wasilla


----------



## udpolo15 (Aug 29, 2008)

Dexman1349 said:


> A definate MILF. :signs051:


The more appropriate term is GILF.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## SSmith (Aug 29, 2008)

Some more info about Palin:

This interview, with Alaska Business Monthly in 2007. Now, this was at the time that "the surge" was about to begin, and her son enlisted in the military. You would think that as Commander in Chief of her state's National Guard forces, and especially also as a military mother, she would be "up to speed" in following events in Iraq, no?

*"Palin: I've been so focused on state government, I haven't really focused much on the war in Iraq."*

-----------------------------------------

A reader has found some evidence that she has thought about foreign policy at some point in her 44 years. Drum roll, please:

* Alaska Business Monthly: We've lost a lot of Alaska's military members to the war in Iraq. How do you feel about sending more troops into battle, as President Bush is suggesting?*

Palin: I've been so focused on state government, I haven't really focused much on the war in Iraq. I heard on the news about the new deployments, and while I support our president, Condoleezza Rice and the administration, I want to know that we have an exit plan in place; I want assurances that we are doing all we can to keep our troops safe. Every life lost is such a tragedy. I am very, very proud of the troops we have in Alaska, those fighting overseas for our freedoms, and the families here who are making so many sacrifices.

She heard about the surge, McCain's campaign centerpiece, on the news. I wonder- Does she still favor an exit plan?


----------



## benbo (Aug 30, 2008)

SSmith said:


> Some more info about Palin:
> This interview, with Alaska Business Monthly in 2007. Now, this was at the time that "the surge" was about to begin, and her son enlisted in the military. You would think that as Commander in Chief of her state's National Guard forces, and especially also as a military mother, she would be "up to speed" in following events in Iraq, no?
> 
> *"Palin: I've been so focused on state government, I haven't really focused much on the war in Iraq."*
> ...


I don't exactly know who it is that doesn't favor an exit plan.

I don't know what her exit plan would be, but I believe McCain's exit plan was to listen to the Generals over there, and to leave when we thought the Iraq government, Army, police, etc could handle things. I'm not sure if that's feasible or realistic, but that's an exit plan. To me, this gotcha stuff is pointless on both sides. Let the people debate and spell out their positions. That's why it would have been nice to have the 10 open debates that a certain candidate suggested.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 30, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> ^^ AS Miss Wasilla


Come on dude, pan down!


----------



## Katiebug (Aug 30, 2008)

SSmith said:


> I wonder- Does she still favor an exit plan?


I doubt anyone out there DOESN'T favor an exit plan. My brother's on active duty, supports the war in Iraq and is actively _trying_ to get over to the Gulf for a year, and even he is in favor of an exit of coalition forces at an appropriate time.

Both sides, if you will, have exit strategies. They differ in execution, but the goal is still to get the hell out of there.


----------



## cement (Aug 30, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> A lot...but mostly it's talking about corrupt politicians.
> *cough*Ted Stevens*cough*


good point.

and she made her name by fighting corruption there.

unlike obama, who got a free house from the biggest crook in chicago, and who's wife has a 400k no-show job.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 31, 2008)

cement said:


> good point.
> and she made her name by fighting corruption there.
> 
> unlike obama, who got a free house from the biggest crook in chicago, and who's wife has a 400k no-show job.


She may not be a little angel she is trying to be. She is under investigation by the states prosecutors office in Alaska for having a hand in the firing of a soon-to-be (or already) ex BIL.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2008)

I missed it, being at work and all, but my wife said she gave a fantastic speech.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2008)

17 year old pregnant daughter? heck for most of Obama's base, not getting knocked up until your 17 would make them the pride and joy of the neighborhood.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 2, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> 17 year old pregnant daughter? heck for most of Obama's base, not getting knocked up until your 17 would make them the pride and joy of the neighborhood.


Yes, but as she is the running mate of McCain and not Obama so unless they are trying to sway votes from Obama (you know the under 18 single pregnant girl demographic - who can't vote anyway) then I don't think a pregnant 17 year old daughter is going to help her cause.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the pregnant daughter is pretty much a non-issue. Even Obama basically said it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Casey (Sep 2, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think the pregnant daughter is pretty much a non-issue. Even Obama basically said it shouldn't be an issue.


Are they going to have a contest to name the baby?

I vote for T. McKeon!


----------



## C-Dog (Sep 2, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think the pregnant daughter is pretty much a non-issue. Even Obama basically said it shouldn't be an issue.


Except the due date is around the inaugeration.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought she was five months pregnant. That would put the delivery long after the election.


----------



## C-Dog (Sep 2, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I thought she was five months pregnant. That would put the delivery long after the election.



Yes, but around the inaugeration!

5 months + Sept + Oct + Dec + Jan puts the due date around the oath of office (if elected of course)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2008)

Ooo...my bad.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 2, 2008)

Those protests that the "anarchists" had yesterday in St. Paul were pretty lame. They only smashed a few windows and tossed crap in the street downtown.

Now when the Gophers win the WCHA hockey tournament, you'll see cars set of fire and mindless destruction. In MN .... hockey&gt;&gt;&gt;RNC.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think the pregnant daughter is pretty much a non-issue. Even Obama basically said it shouldn't be an issue.


I don't think the actions of the daughter should have much bearing on how she's perceived. But it is a blow to her platform as being a 'family values' proponent.


----------



## udpolo15 (Sep 2, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I don't think the actions of the daughter should have much bearing on how she's perceived. But it is a blow to her platform as being a 'family values' proponent.



I don't see how it is a blow to her family values platform. Every family has their problems and the views of the parents aren't necessarily those of the kids. Unless she somehow promote her daughter to have sex, it is just part of life. I haven't read much about it, but is seems that Palin's message is, "we are glad she isn't having an abortion, she is our daughter and we support her" The scandal would be if she encouraged her daughter to get an abortion.

While I don't think it is that big of deal, I don't understand why you would keep your name in the hat if you just had a baby with downs and a daughter with a baby on the way. I would think you would plenty busy with all of that and don't really have time to campaign/be the VP. Of course at that stage in most people political careers, there is an ego that clouds judgment.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Sep 2, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think the pregnant daughter is pretty much a non-issue. Even Obama basically said it shouldn't be an issue.



Just for comparison sake concerning a VP, their views, and the actions of the daughter:

Look at Dick Cheney. He has always had an outspoken anti-gay rights platform, and surprise: His daughter is outspokenly gay. That didn't seem to be an issue at either election.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 2, 2008)

"Family Values"

Traditional family is male head of the household =provider - Female = oversee domestics; i.e. household (physical and financial, child-rearing, etc.)

Republican = conservatives

before the hatemail flies, I know times are changing but the tradtional conservative republican isn't necessarily on board with a lot of the changes that these times are bringing. Including support of a brash, take-charge female who maintains a strong community political presence while the youngest member of her brood is home with Downs and her teenager daughter is promiscuous and gets in a family way at 17.

Cheney's daughter was/is an adult making a "life-choice". IMHO, Pailin is going to have difficulty convincing the conservative voters that she can balance obligations to the office and her family at the same time. Republicans can only hope that these conservatives will still stay Republican because they don't want to vote Democrat and at the same time some of the more "liberal" or "on the fence voters" will be swayed by a strong take-charge woman.

Her selection as the VP candidate is certainly an interesting one.

These developments won't help, that's a given, but it's unclear how much they'll hurt.


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 2, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> Republicans can only hope that these conservatives will still stay Republican because they don't want to vote Democrat and at the same time some of the more "liberal" or "on the fence voters" will be swayed by a strong take-charge woman.


I think thats the whole reason for the choice.


----------



## cement (Sep 2, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> She may not be a little angel she is trying to be. She is under investigation by the states prosecutors office in Alaska for having a hand in the firing of a soon-to-be (or already) ex BIL.


dems defend the wife beater?

good luck with that.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 2, 2008)

udpolo15 said:


> Palin's message is, "we are glad she isn't having an abortion, she is our daughter and we support her" The scandal would be if she encouraged her daughter to get an abortion.


Ding Ding Ding.

my thoughts exactly.



Dexman1349 said:


> Just for comparison sake concerning a VP, their views, and the actions of the daughter:
> Look at Dick Cheney. He has always had an outspoken anti-gay rights platform, and surprise: His daughter is outspokenly gay. That didn't seem to be an issue at either election.


Great point.

I don't see this pregnancy as helping by any means, I'm just not sure how much it will really hurt either.

I agree with Obama on this one, it should not be politicized.


----------



## csb (Sep 2, 2008)

Palin also strongly supports abstinence only sex education, which has been shown to be not so effective and now it's not so effective in her own house. I'm interested to see how that plays out.

Of course, I don't have to mention abstinence only to this crowd, based on the answers to the Mother of All Polls...


----------



## squishles10 (Sep 2, 2008)

^^^ Just what are you implying about the morals of the EB.com crowd?

in other news...

Sorry im behind on this thread so Im commenting late.

Why do people think that the choice of prochoice or prolife of a female VP candidate would sway a female vote? Do I really believe that her opinion on that really matters? Is that the most critical issue for me? Is it so important that I would vote for someone I already voted against, and someone NOT female? Youve got to be kidding me. It's one issue and one person in a position of relatively little power. Believe it or not, women do care about more than one issue, and for the majority, roe v wade isnt #1.

(I'm done now. CNN keeps saying this as well and it pisses me off.)


----------



## Freon (Sep 2, 2008)

I realize that the posters here are sharper than the national average. But in Ms Freon's home town in rural Nebraska, a 17-year old with a bun in the oven is not out of the ordinary. Many people in the areas that the "Media Elite" calls "fly-over country" think getting engaged on prom-night; married by the Forth of July and becoming a Mother by the next Mother's Day is normal. The girl just got things out of order! I would chalk it up more to the rural lifestyle they lived in Alaska. I do not think that it will hurt the GOP ticket in the end; but it does set the bar high for respecting the privacy of the canidates family.

Freon


----------



## Dexman1349 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thought this was an interesting thought on the entire "pregnant underage, unwed daughter of a VP candidate:"

http://www.slate.com/id/2199086/



> Is Sarah Palin the first nominee on a major-party presidential ticket whose daughter got pregnant out of wedlock? Or is she just the first whose daughter didn't get an abortion?


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ Damn, that guy did some research on that article.


----------



## Supe (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't help but chuckle at the irony behind all of the 'Bama-backers openly criticizing McCain for an early "smear campaign," yet they do everything in their power to rip a new one over the pregnancy of a daughter of a VICE presidential candidate.

That being said, I was voting for McCain to begin with, and that won't change because of Palin. On a personal note, I like that she's a gun nut (lifetime NRA member), being that I competed in international style smallbore and air rifle competition for 12 years or so. I'm not a big advocate of the hardcore christian morals or anti-abortion stance (I'm a fairly liberal republican), but I can overlook that.

It was a smart move on McCain's part. Fact is, she MAY persuade some on-the-fence voters to go Republican, and she won't lose/offend any of the existing base. Her younger age/appearance helps to offset the old-cootitude of McCain, and I'd rather stare at her than Hillary any day of the week. Hell, if she were a Clinton, ol' slick Willy probably wouldn't have cheated in the first place!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 2, 2008)

Supe said:


> Hell, if she were a Clinton, ol' slick Willy probably wouldn't have cheated in the first place!


Regardless of her looks, I don't think cheating on a lifetime NRA member would be a very good idea. 

On a more serious note, I found this column talking about treatment of the daughter. I agree with his point that the children of the candidates are "civilians" and should be left alone unless they run for office or gain from abuse of political power.


----------



## Katiebug (Sep 2, 2008)

csb said:


> Palin also strongly supports abstinence only sex education, which has been shown to be not so effective and now it's not so effective in her own house. I'm interested to see how that plays out.
> Of course, I don't have to mention abstinence only to this crowd, based on the answers to the Mother of All Polls...


To be fair, we don't know if the kid was using birth control or not. There are plenty of "Pill babies" and the like running around, born to women from all walks of life, age groups, and marital status - a missed pill, broken rubber, failed IUD, or badly-interpreted calendar can all lead to babies. Nothing is 100% effective, not even surgical sterilization.

A columnist for Time spoke with the principal of the school that Bristol Palin attends, and they have comprehensive sex ed in the curriculum, not abstinence-only. I just don't see Sarah Palin's (admittedly questionable) stance in favor of abstinence only education as being the cause of her daughter's pregnancy. We don't know if the poor girl tried to avoid pregnancy or not, and it's really none of our business.



Flyer_PE said:


> On a more serious note, I found this column talking about treatment of the daughter. I agree with his point that the children of the candidates are "civilians" and should be left alone unless they run for office or gain from abuse of political power.


Children should be off-limits, especially minor children.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 2, 2008)

I can assure you that abstinence is 100% effective. If followed properly.

I can also attest to birth control not always working. LOL. If you read the 'expecting' thread in STB, you'll notice that my wife is now expecting, and we used birth control. ( Damn Condom! )


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 3, 2008)

It is sad that they have to teach sex ed in school. In my day (damn I sound like a grumpy old man) the parents were expected to tackle that chore.

I guess there are a lot of people that can't be troubled with raising their kids any more.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 3, 2008)

> I guess there are a lot of people that can't be troubled with raising their kids any more.


I'd give that a prize for understatement of the year.


----------



## cement (Sep 3, 2008)

I thought that was what the village was for?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 3, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It is sad that they have to teach sex ed in school. In my day (damn I sound like a grumpy old man) the parents were expected to tackle that chore.


I was suprised when I found out schools around here didn't teach sex ed and parents were upset the school chose a new program that was aimed at 4th graders for puberty exlpanations.

When I was in elementary school, 4th grade was the start of the puberty talk boys and girls were separated, then 5th grade they did it again as a group so we could understand the changes of the other gender. Each year there was a field trip to a hospital/facilty of sorts that catered to explaining the facts of life with videos and they even had diaramas of the different stages of pregnancy and lots of other stuff. Then in high school health class we got the whole sex thing both sides. Abstenance is best, but if you are going to choose to have sex her are some options to help keep you safe so to speak.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2008)

> Abstenance is best, but if you are going to choose to have sex her are some options to help keep you safe so to speak.


That's my opinion on the matter as well. Abstinence sounds great until those hormones kick in.



> I guess there are a lot of people that can't be troubled with raising their kids any more.


I'm with MA on this one. Why spend time with them when they have a playstation to cover that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's an interesting and pseudo-scientific look at the campaign trail. Can you actually drop a running mate after the nomination? Other than egg on your face, what are the ramifications? It's kind of a strange notion.



> Sept. 2 (Bloomberg) -- The smart money thinks there's a better chance today than yesterday that John McCain will dump Sarah Palin as his running mate.
> Before the Republican senator's presidential campaign disclosed the pregnancy of Palin's 17-year-old daughter, bookmakers in Britain and Ireland were offering 20-1 odds or higher on a bet that she would be forced off the ticket, meaning a 1 pound ($1.78) bet would pay 20 pounds. Now that same bet will pay no more than 8 pounds.
> 
> ``While it is rare that a VP candidate gets dropped, it's not completely impossible,'' said Ken Robertson, political betting analyst at Paddy Power Plc, a Dublin-based gambling company. ``Lots of our punters are betting `Shocking' Sarah's days are numbered,'' he added, using a nickname he came up with for the first-term Alaska governor.
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy crap, you want to talk about a lack of parenting, I'm not sure what's worse, teen pregnancy or the fact that people are betting on whether or not a VP candidate will be dropped as a running mate

What the hell is wrong with these people?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, somehow that seems a little creepier than dropping $2 on the ponies at Yonkers.

People will gamble over any old shit.


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 3, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> People will gamble over any old shit.


Wanna bet?


----------



## benbo (Sep 3, 2008)

How bizarre that a teenager would screw up and get pregnant. Even more bizarre that she would be the daughter of a VP candidate.

Unbelievable!

Next thing your going to be telling me is that a married sitting President was fooling around with a girl that was just out of her teenage years. Or that a former VP from Tennesse had a son who got multiple DUIs. Or that a Kennedy did something naughty.

All of this stuff (on both sides) is a bunch of nonsense as far as I'm concerned. I'm glad the media is focusing on important stuff as usual. If anything I would be worried about Palin's experience, or maybe whether she did something crooked in that "Troopergate" thing. But as the father of a teenager I can attest to the fact that they don't always do what you say or teach.


----------



## frazil (Sep 3, 2008)

^ :appl:


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^ DITTO


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 3, 2008)

As the new father of a little girl, I don't like the sound of this conversation...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 3, 2008)

You're gonna be liking it even less in the oncoming years...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 3, 2008)

You mean it doesn't stay all roses and candy canes?


----------



## Katiebug (Sep 3, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> As the new father of a little girl, I don't like the sound of this conversation...


Haven't you heard the saying that having daughters is God's punishment for a man's behavior during his youth? 

My father's tactic was to meet my dates at the door, and tell them all about my Uncles Smith and Wesson.


----------



## csb (Sep 3, 2008)

As a former teenage girl, I would say love your daughter until about age 12, when she will turn into evil in cute jeans. She'll be ready to love again at about 21.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 3, 2008)

Katie: I'm liking that tactic with dates, but as I don't own a gun, I think I'll go with the Bill Engvall tactic of telling the date, in a voice just loud enough for him to hear 'I'm not afraid to go to jail again.'

csb: Thanks for the warning! BTW, Shouldn't we be studying?


----------



## csb (Sep 3, 2008)

this thread has so drifted...

1. Yes, we should be studying! I'm going to the library tonight with my trusty 6-minute solutions for Water...yay!

2. One of the most embarrassing moments of my teenage years involved my mom saying to my date as we were heading out the door, "And hey, keep your penis out of my daughter."


----------



## Dleg (Sep 4, 2008)

benbo said:


> If anything I would be worried about Palin's experience, or maybe whether she did something crooked in that "Troopergate" thing. But as the father of a teenager I can attest to the fact that they don't always do what you say or teach.


That's exactly how I feel. I could give a shit whether or not her teenage daughter has gotten herself pregnant. Mrs. Palin didn't get her pregnant, and ferchristssake, she's a sitting Governor! Of course she's a little busier than your average Mom (or Dad). Cut her some slack!

On the other hand, if what she did in "Troopergate" is what they are alleging, then she and McCain automatically lose my (theoretical) vote. Using your position to get someone fired over personal grudges is the very definition of abuse of power and corruption. I live with that kind of shit here in America's third world, but there's no excuse for that kind of shit from a VP candidate.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 4, 2008)

csb said:


> 2. One of the most embarrassing moments of my teenage years involved my mom saying to my date as we were heading out the door, "And hey, keep your penis out of my daughter."


I'm forwarding this to my sister so she can use it on her daughter's dates.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 4, 2008)

csb said:


> One of the most embarrassing moments of my teenage years involved my mom saying to my date as we were heading out the door, "And hey, keep your penis out of my daughter."


Did we ever go out? I think I remember hearing that. LOL


----------



## Freon (Sep 4, 2008)

By the way, The she gave an excellent speech last night; and I'll go ahead and say it: She looked stunning. Not Victoria's Secert sexy; but like an attractive, confident woman who was comfortable being attactive and in the spotlight. A welcome change from Hillary and her gender-neutral pantsuit collection.

Freon

PS - It is also nice to have someone like her to set a positive example for my teenage daughter.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 4, 2008)

I didn't see/hear the whole speech but they played some sound bites on the radio this morning.

After saying that she was just a regular "hockey mom" a few years ago, she said "What's the difference between a hockey mom and a pit bull?....Lipstick."

I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## csb (Sep 4, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> Did we ever go out? I think I remember hearing that. LOL


My understanding of your virility seems to indicate I would have had a kid back then....

____________________

I think we've talked about this before but how women are treated differently then men. For instance, there is a big fuss right now about her having a child and needing to be home for her family, yet Obama's kids are not exactly old and on their own. When I talked about her earlier in this thread, I'm really not commenting about her from a personal point of view...I really am intrigued how the media has spun this entire election. I hate being put in boxes based on my gender, religion, region, etc. and that whatever group I'm associated with at the moment would be so easily swayed. We're a society that's fascinated with watching people fail and we're increasingly trying to be black and white on issues. If I'm Christian then I must be pro-life so I must be republican, but if I'm really "pro-life" then I would be against the death penalty, which is the democrats. It's not clean cut, but groups are trying to sway people on one issue. It's frustrating...

Speaking of a society fascinated with failing, I just noticed the countdown timer is up...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 4, 2008)

She did give a really good speech. I was impressed.

I'm a lot less concerned about the possibility of President Palin than I am about the possibility of President Obama.


----------



## cement (Sep 4, 2008)

last night was the first time I have felt good about this election.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 4, 2008)

I thought she did a great job.

She threw some blows at the Dems too. She wasn't holding back, coming out of the gates swingin'


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2008)

so I guess a hockey mom is a northern version of a soccer mom?

I was flipping back and forth between her and the new FX show about the "Sons Of Anarchy"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 4, 2008)

I didn't catch her speech last night and should probably Youtube it at some point. I'm opposed to many of her platform stances but I am curious to see how she comes across.


----------



## Katiebug (Sep 4, 2008)

csb said:


> I think we've talked about this before but how women are treated differently then men. For instance, there is a big fuss right now about her having a child and needing to be home for her family, yet Obama's kids are not exactly old and on their own.


It's one more example of a double standard in society. If it was a male candidate with young children, including a kid with special needs, few would dare to call him a bad father for wanting to run for office.

The way I see it, Palin has a 19 year old (in the Army and no longer at home), a 17 year old who will be doing a lot of growing up and gaining independence in the next few months, a 14 year old, a 7 year old, and a baby. Essentially, she has three kids "at home" and Obama has two young kids. That's basically a wash in my book.

I liked Palin before, she's been on my radar for a while. I liked her speech last night (at least the bits I caught). I'm OK with McCain, but I think she brings a lot to the ticket.



> Speaking of a society fascinated with failing, I just noticed the countdown timer is up...


Oh dear. A fabulous reminder of the FE, I just get to add one day to it!


----------



## cement (Sep 4, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> I thought she did a great job.
> She threw some blows at the Dems too. She wasn't holding back, coming out of the gates swingin'


I read a quote that the republicans have been bringing a knife to a gun fight for too long. Palin showed up with the moose gun.


----------



## benbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Freon said:


> By the way, The she gave an excellent speech last night; and I'll go ahead and say it: She looked stunning. Not Victoria's Secert sexy; but like an attractive, confident woman who was comfortable being attactive and in the spotlight. A welcome change from Hillary and her gender-neutral pantsuit collection.
> Freon
> 
> PS - It is also nice to have someone like her to set a positive example for my teenage daughter.


Am I the only one who kept thinking about the Van Halen video for "Hot for Teacher?"


----------



## udpolo15 (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Sep 4, 2008)

benbo said:


> Am I the only one who kept thinking about the Van Halen video for "Hot for Teacher?"


you were not alone


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 4, 2008)

That's who she looks like! I couldn't place the face but you are dead on.

I still ain't voting for her but I'd definitely try to pick her up at a hotel bar.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 4, 2008)

UPDATED


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 4, 2008)

On O'Reilly's FACTOR Obama just admitted the surge worked.

Obama just had a sit down with Bill O'Rielly . O'Rielly pushed him on the surge. Obama would not admit that Biden and him were wrong for not supporting the surge but he said the surge of troops in Iraq worked better than he could have ever imagined and that the violence is down.


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been watching the McCain/Obama drama off and on, and I admit I know little about each.

But is Palin running for President or is McCain? Palin has gotten more face time since her selection than McCain. I think if they swapped spots she would overtake the race and beat out Obama. But then again, the Republican slate so far has been "change" which I really don't see happening with either mcCain or Obama.

Palins preggers daughter is a wash to me, at least the father is there with her.

I'll probably end up voting for Obama as I just can't get myself to like McCain for some reason. He just seems like a sneaky guy and that he is hiding something. I also doubt we see anything new from him in office other than more troops in Iraq and Afganistan, additional tax breaks for big oil, and maybe some work to try and help the economy.

Not saying Obama is going to be any better, i think there will be a big disconnect between him and the military and he will try to implement an exit strategy but will fail miserably and will fall back into the Bush/McCain ideology. His "gov't funded health care" will be a dead duck. Gas is $5/gal, milk is close to the same, people are losing homes due to crappy loans, I doubt people will want to have more taxes to cover health care for everyone.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2008)

she has suceeded in stirring up Obama's camp, lately he is making Bush look like Einstien by spending too much time talking about her (shouldnt he either talk about mcain or "his changes")


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 10, 2008)

"If you put lipstick on a pig"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 10, 2008)

Two things I find interesting right now:

1. The presidential candidate for one party is disparaging the experience level of the VP candidate of the other party. Pretty interesting strategy considering that most people don't vote based on who the VP will be.

2. If you're going to make a big deal out of the VP choice, how do you claim you're going to change Washington as an outsider, then pick a running mate who has been a senator since 1973?

I'm not a big fan of either candidate but this election season is a lot more interesting than I thought it would be.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 10, 2008)

Flyer_PE said:


> I'm not a big fan of either candidate but this election season is a lot more interesting than I thought it would be.


It has been a VERY interesting campaign season.


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 10, 2008)

It's been a very LONG campaign season. I, for one, am ready for it to be over with.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 10, 2008)

Why? The 2012 campaign will begin in January.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 10, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> "If you put lipstick on a pig"


...said John McCain about Hillary in October, 2007.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 10, 2008)

Boy, if you let them talk long enough, sooner-or-later one of them will say something incredibly stupid (context is irrelevant) - guess which party oughtta put a sock in it? the same one's been out of the whitehouse these last 8 years, soon to be 12.


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, that much time on tv and on record, you are bound to say something stupid. I mean, look at Bush, how many lines have they gotten from him?

Its to the point that any candidate should first start their campaign on tv by saying "I will eventually say something idiotic and confusing, I apologize in advance. Afterwards we can all watch it on YouTube for hours on end while eating cheetos and drinking "the Dew"."

They are catching everybody these days, they caught Palin and McCain the other day about the "plane on Ebay" thing.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 10, 2008)

Gump: "Stupid is as stupid does"

Nobody slips up more than them Dem's - From Hillary's harrowing middle of combat touchdown to Obama's lipstick on Palin (I mean Pig) -


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 10, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> Boy, if you let them talk long enough, sooner-or-later one of them will say something incredibly stupid (context is irrelevant) - guess which party oughtta put a sock in it? the same one's been out of the whitehouse these last 8 years, soon to be 12.


&lt;---Based on your comments, putting a sock in it. Will stick to non-political threads.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey, I mean no oppression of thoughts &amp; candor here. . .just find it amazing the poor choice of words that these candidates ultimately let fly, and then get pissy about. I just wanna hear one of them, just once, say "yeah that was a regrettable thing I said, i meant no personal affront by it, my intended context was this. . . ."


----------



## Sschell (Sep 10, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> &lt;---Based on your comments, putting a sock in it. Will stick to non-political threads.



I have been accused of being a libertarian (isn't that the guy that works at the place where they keep the books?)

how long has it been since there has been one of those in office?

maybe I should shut my trap too...

what exactly are we putting the sock in?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> On O'Reilly's FACTOR Obama just admitted the surge worked.
> Obama just had a sit down with Bill O'Rielly . O'Rielly pushed him on the surge. Obama would not admit that Biden and him were wrong for not supporting the surge but he said the surge of troops in Iraq worked better than he could have ever imagined and that the violence is down.


I watched a few snippits of Obama on O'Reily. I am not sure whey he chose to go on that venue but I felt it made him look like a flummoxed fool with respect to his tax plan.



mizzoueng said:


> I've been watching the McCain/Obama drama off and on, and I admit I know little about each.
> But is Palin running for President or is McCain? Palin has gotten more face time since her selection than McCain. I think if they swapped spots she would overtake the race and beat out Obama. But then again, the Republican slate so far has been "change" which I really don't see happening with either mcCain or Obama.
> 
> Palins preggers daughter is a wash to me, at least the father is there with her.
> ...


You know ... one thing I have heard much of from anyone is that the next president-elect will most likely be responsible for nominating not one, but two supreme court justices.

To me you are on point - both candidates fall into the same camp of empty promises. The question one must ask is how you want the make-up of the supreme court to be influenced by either candidate.

I throw that out as food for thought. 

JR


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 10, 2008)

The Dude said:


> I have been accused of being a libertarian (isn't that the guy that works at the place where they keep the books?)


I'm not accusing, just welcoming. I've been a closet Libertarian for a long time.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 11, 2008)

Speaking of libertarian, I was listening to NPR today at lunch (I think it was the morning show from the mainland, repeated or something), and they were interviewing some of the thirdy-party candidates such as Ron Paul, Ralph Nader, the Green chick, etc. I think it was Ron Paul who said this:

"It's not that we are faced with a choice between the lesser of two evils in this election. It's that we face the evil of two lessers."

(referring of course to the dems and the republicans)

I kind of liked that one.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 11, 2008)

somebody mentioned something about it being a 'fun' electional year. . .well now it just got funner! (and funnier!)

From herobuilders.com:


----------



## Supe (Sep 11, 2008)

That one's going right next to my She-Rah!


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 11, 2008)

Supe said:


> That one's going right next to my She-Rah!


But wait! There's more. . .

[_cuz my baby broke all the rules, at the Girl School. . . _]


----------



## benbo (Sep 11, 2008)

THere's a supposed editorial written by Sarah Palin in this issue of EnergyBiz (p26)

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/energycentral/energybiz0908/

It's in some sort of wierd format.

Anyway, I have my doubts about whether she actually wrote this herself. Not that I have any idea whether she could or not, but rather whether she really has the time to write things like this now.

I just think it is a funny example of how fast and far reaching these campaigns are in getting their messages out. I mean, politics is such a huge, billion dollar industry in itself.


----------



## SSmith (Sep 14, 2008)

Another interesting video that shows McCain saying that governors and mayors don't have national security experience.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 14, 2008)

but they have executive experience, and senators do not.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 15, 2008)

^^So are you saying Senator McCain is not qualified to be prez?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 15, 2008)

I think governors generally make a better choice for president than senators, because of the executive experience. This cycle, we don't have a choice, we're gonna get a senator either way.


----------



## SSmith (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm just glad that whoever gets the office, there will be someone in the White House with kids in Iraq/Afghanistan.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 15, 2008)

SSmith said:


> I'm just glad that whoever gets the office, there will be someone in the White House with kids in Iraq/Afghanistan.


JMHO, that's a pretty horrible thing to say. No one's kids should be there and no one should be "glad" anyone else's kid is there.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 15, 2008)

If your a senator you dont really make "decisions" you just make arguments and vote. &amp; probably take a lot of vacation 

Governors at least generally are the guy / gal sitting in a room with people waiting on them to make a decision, of which some action will take place therafter, which is why I think a Governor has usually beaten a Senator in the past. Bush / Kerry &amp; Clinton / Dole come to mind

Mccain has military leadership experience which IMO is closer to executive experience, and he has a ton of senator experience (which IMO also is pretty useless)


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 15, 2008)

VPILF


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 15, 2008)

^ I sincerely hope you're talking about Palin and not Cheney!


----------



## SSmith (Sep 15, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> JMHO, that's a pretty horrible thing to say. No one's kids should be there and no one should be "glad" anyone else's kid is there.


Missed the point much? I want our leadership to have to balance their choice for war against putting their children in harms way. Given that, if they choose war, we know it would not be chosen lightly...


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 15, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> ^^So are you saying Senator McCain is not qualified to be prez?


See Road Guy's answer below. I couldn't have said it better myself.



Road Guy said:


> If your a senator you dont really make "decisions" you just make arguments and vote. &amp; probably take a lot of vacation
> Governors at least generally are the guy / gal sitting in a room with people waiting on them to make a decision, of which some action will take place therafter, which is why I think a Governor has usually beaten a Senator in the past. Bush / Kerry &amp; Clinton / Dole come to mind
> 
> Mccain has military leadership experience which IMO is closer to executive experience, and he has a ton of senator experience (which IMO also is pretty useless)






SSmith said:


> Missed the point much? I want our leadership to have to balance their choice for war against putting their children in harms way. Given that, if they choose war, we know it would not be chosen lightly...


I really hope that you don't think that any President has ever taken those decisions lightly. I would be willing to bet that any wartime President we've ever had regardless of their party gets sick to their stomach at night wondering if they are making the right or wrong decisions.

To think otherwise is just believing into the BS that the media or someone else will spew out.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 15, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think governors generally make a better choice for president than senators, because of the executive experience. This cycle, we don't have a choice, we're gonna get a senator either way.


True perhaps - but I'll take McCain's 26 years of legislative experience as stronger stuff on the GOP ticket than Palin's 2 yrs of "executive" experience.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 15, 2008)

yup, and I'll take them both over Obama's 176 days of voting "present"


----------



## SSmith (Sep 15, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> I really hope that you don't think that any President has ever taken those decisions lightly. I would be willing to bet that any wartime President we've ever had regardless of their party gets sick to their stomach at night wondering if they are making the right or wrong decisions.To think otherwise is just believing into the BS that the media or someone else will spew out.


My comment didn't pertain to either party--well maybe it applied to both equally. I would want any decision maker having to make/influence the go-nogo decision to have to weigh it against the potential of sending their sons and daughters to war. That will guarantee that war will _ONLY_ be used as a last resort after diplomatic and other economic tools have failed. And even then after serious consideration.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 16, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> yup, and I'll take them both over Obama's 176 days of voting "present"


Me, too. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 16, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> yup, and I'll take them both over Obama's 176 days of voting "present"


Thirded (is that a word?).


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 16, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> Mccain has military leadership experience which IMO is closer to executive experience, and he has a ton of senator experience (which IMO also is pretty useless)


This brings up a good point. Does military leadership parlay into good political/executive leadership? How many presidents with high-level military leadership expereince have turned into good presidents and how many have not? In the case of US Grant, he turned out to be a terrible president. Anyone have other examples (good or bad)?


----------



## redrum (Sep 16, 2008)

define "high level"?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 17, 2008)

Eisenhower and Teddy Roosevelt were pretty good.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 17, 2008)

SSmith said:


> Missed the point much? I want our leadership to have to balance their choice for war against putting their children in harms way. Given that, if they choose war, we know it would not be chosen lightly...


I didn't miss any "point". I said it was Just My Honest Opinion, it's a pretty horrible thing to say and I still believe it is.


----------



## cement (Sep 17, 2008)

US Grant?

Even I'm not that old.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 17, 2008)

I always thought US Grant was a great president. I feel that I'm doing pretty well with a few Grants in my pocket...better than Washington, Lincoln, or Jackson.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ Well played.


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> I always thought US Grant was a great president. I feel that I'm doing pretty well with a few Grants in my pocket...better than Washington, Lincoln, or Jackson.


All of whom were upstaged by a heavy set balding man who was never even elected president.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 17, 2008)

Supe said:


> All of whom were upstaged by a heavy set balding man who was never even elected president.


True. but other presidents have trumped him in the past.

The $500 bill featured a portrait of William McKinley

The $1,000 bill featured a portrait of Grover Cleveland

The $5,000 bill featured a portrait of James Madison

The $10,000 bill featured a portrait of Salmon P. Chase &lt;--- how'd he get in here?

The $100,000 bill featured a portrait of Woodrow Wilson

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_denomin...States_currency


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 17, 2008)

Having a Woodrow in my hand would give me a woody!

I thought that was only "play" $$? Do they even circulate anything bigger than a $1000 bill nowadays? Banks rarely even have $500 bills in their possession it seems.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 17, 2008)

I do believe that some level of military experience is critical to receive my vote for president.

Exception: Jimmy Carter


----------



## benbo (Sep 17, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> Exception: Jimmy Carter


But I believe he went to a top three engineering school. I'm not sure he was a licensed HVAC contractor though.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 17, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> Having a Woodrow in my hand would give me a woody!
> I thought that was only "play" $$? Do they even circulate anything bigger than a $1000 bill nowadays? Banks rarely even have $500 bills in their possession it seems.


nope.

from here:http://www.ustreas.gov/education/faq/currency/denominations.shtml#q1

What denominations of currency notes is the Treasury Department no longer printing?

On July 14, 1969, David M. Kennedy, the 60th Secretary of the Treasury, and officials at the Federal Reserve Board announced that they would immediately stop distributing currency in denominations of $500, $1,000, $5,000 and $10,000. Production of these denominations stopped during World War II. Their main purpose was for bank transfer payments. With the arrival of more secure transfer technologies, however, they were no longer needed for that purpose. While these notes are legal tender and may still be found in circulation today, the Federal Reserve Banks remove them from circulation and destroy them as they are received.

Some peolpe still have the larger bills in thier possession and they are still legal tender. I know a guy who was pretty successful in a small business that he started with assiatnce from his parents. As a thank you he wanted to get his mother a $500 bill. I recall he bought one off of a private party who had it stashed away. I believe he had to pay more than $500 for it and the seller was not the most savory character.

edit: I was curious and pretty easily found this on online.

$500 bill


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> The $10,000 bill featured a portrait of Salmon P. Chase &lt;--- how'd he get in here?
> source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_denomin...States_currency


Salmon Chase was a former Secretary of the Treasury, so he's involved US currency in that sense. His homestead was a couple miles from where I used to live. Biked past it a million times.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 17, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Salmon Chase was a former Secretary of the Treasury, so he's involved US currency in that sense. His homestead was a couple miles from where I used to live. Biked past it a million times.


I knew that smarty pants.

So, did you hang with him. Did he float you a couple $10k notes? $2 pints are on you.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 17, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> edit: I was curious and pretty easily found this on online.$500 bill





> One nice thing about these bills is that no matter what may happen to the prices of other collectibles, they are real money, and are never going to be worth less than their full face value.


That's fantastic that they will never lose more than 79% of your investment. You can wave it around saying "My $2375 investment is STILL worth full face value of $500!" And everybody will laugh at you because $500 will no longer buy a soft drink in a vending machine after this financial meltdown finishes up.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah...me and his ghost used to discuss the latest developments of the Federal Reserve over tea in the afternoons.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 18, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> The $10,000 bill featured a portrait of Salmon P. Chase &lt;--- how'd he get in here?source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_denomin...States_currency


Funny - we had this as a "trivia question" during an HR "team building" workshop yesterday. Nobody knew who he was. IIRC, he was the Sec. of the Treasury under Lincoln, a Supreme Court Justice, and something else important. So not just Sec Treas.

Benjamin Franklin wasn't ever a President, either, yet he's on the $50.... EDIT - $100 (Doh!)


----------



## SkyWarp (Sep 18, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Benjamin Franklin wasn't ever a President, either, yet he's on the $50....


Que?


----------

